# What is your opinion of female nudity in cinema / movies?



## marlinedeba (Jun 16, 2018)

What are your thoughts about female nudity in movies? I always hear how, in the name of art, there is a place in movies for nudity. It seems that, al least from what I have seen, there have been minimal if any artistic value. Rather, it is trashy.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

marlinedeba said:


> What are your thoughts about female nudity in movies? I always hear how, in the name of art, there is a place in movies for nudity. It seems that, al least from what I have seen, there have been minimal if any artistic value. Rather, it is trashy.


I think that's much in line with the simple fact that most movies are just rather trashy in general. We throw in gratuitous violence and explosions to sell tickets. We throw in gratuitous cursing and foul language to sell tickets. In only makes sense we would throw in gratuitous nudity purely for prurient interest to sell tickets as well. 

There are examples where the nudity portrayed makes sense in the context of the scene, but those instances are pretty rare.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I think it can be splendid.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I agree mostly. There are a few scenes where I think nudity is genuinely called for.
Just to throw a number out there, maybe 10-20 percent of actual nude scenes.

Btw, as a guy I very seldom find sex or nude scenes titilatting.
Believe me, I love real nudity, but most Hollywood sex scenes do nothing for me but I 
Find more annoying than anything.

I must not be in their target audience.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Most movies have little artistic value, and most people only want to be entertained and maybe thrilled. Trash? Yes! And it sells. Writers and directors know their customers. I certainly don't mind some nudity. I just hope the story has some interest _also_.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I am pro. 

My wife is a fan Dany’s boobs on Game of Thrones.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

They can keep it to themselves.

I can see, and do a hell of a lot more with, a naked woman anytime I want.

I view nudity in movies as thinly veiled prostitution. Taking money to take it off.

I am not, and never have been, impressed.

It strikes me as extremely pathetic on both sides.

The most poignant and striking moments in movies have never been when some bimbo shakes her naked ass or tits for money.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

marlinedeba said:


> *What are your thoughts about female nudity in movies?* I always hear how, in the name of art, there is a place in movies for nudity. It seems that, al least from what I have seen, there have been minimal if any artistic value. Rather, it is trashy.


*Where are these cinemas you're talking about where women attend nude? 

Ol' Arb needs to quickly go inspect them for everyone's edification and safety concerns!

Seriously though, as long as cinematic female nudity is not conveyed in a trashy, lascivious manner, I don't really have a problem with it!*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We have nude movies? 

The "liberal Hollywood" showed much more in the 70s. When they remake Barbarella we talk.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

john117 said:


> We have nude movies?
> 
> The "liberal Hollywood" showed much more in the 70s. When they remake Barbarella we talk.


Yep. Husband and I had very fond memories of Barbarella.:wink2:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Yep. Husband and I had very fond memories of Barbarella.:wink2:


Not to mention "10"... But Barbarella is astonishing in how they got away with it.

History of O, Emmanuelle, you name it. We show a little appendage here and all of a sudden Missouri thinks we turned into columns of salt...


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

I was for it in my 20's for no other reason than I wanted to see some women naked. I am 100% against it now. I look at it personally and how I'd feel about it up close. What if that were my wife. What if my wife was the actress paid to do that? She was getting naked in front of a film crew, in front of another actor and her body was going to be recorded that way forever? What if she were kissing a male co-star, simulating a sex scene? I'd be sick and I'd divorce over it. It wouldn't be a job or pretend it would be a big enough violation to end our marriage. What if it were my daughter? Every film would be perfectly fine without this crap. No film would be ruined without nudity or the audience having to watch them simulate sex. Rhett Butler carried Scarlett up the stairs and closed the door. That is how the audience knew they had sex. We don't have to actually watch it.


----------



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

marlinedeba said:


> What are your thoughts about female nudity in movies? I always hear how, in the name of art, there is a place in movies for nudity. It seems that, al least from what I have seen, there have been minimal if any artistic value. Rather, it is trashy.


I like it. Womens bodies are beautiful. If the show, showsother than a love seen I don't want to see it. I don't like vieloence towards women. I don't know what women know or think of men naked, but you rarely see a man fully naked, except in the crying game. When that movie came out and saw the woman was a man. many of men turned 50 different shades of green or pale. Even lost their cookies of coke and popcorn. 1/2 the audience of men, screemed like it was a horror movie. It was so funny. I screemed to.."Oooh Yuck. What!!! WTF/ LOL


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

If it is in the context of the film, then it seems natural. But, if every other scene, is sexual and over the top nudity, both men and women, it sort of distracts from the script, imo. I don't mind nudity at all, but if that's all a film has to offer, and one more ''shocking'' sex scene after the next, I don't think it's a strong movie.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I just think there should be an equal amount of naked man time.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think its fine. Personally I think that it enhances some movies, is just stupid in others, but I don't object to it if its what viewers want to see.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Personally I think that it enhances some movies, is just stupid in others, but I don't object to it if its what viewers want to see.


Yep, inclusive with male nudity as well, in some movies it works well and fits the story. In others it doesn't work well or fit the story. Sometimes less is more sometimes more is just right.

Which of course is all very subjective and viewer dependent, which is why I share your feelings on not objecting to it when I think it doesn't fit.

Some of my favourite movies that have nudity in them are as follows.

Trainspotting (1996), Amélie (2001), Secretary (2002), A Very Long Engagement (2004), Munich (2005) The Lives of Others (2006), The Reader (2008).


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

uhtred said:


> I think its fine. Personally I think that it enhances some movies, is just stupid in others, but I don't object to it if its what viewers want to see.


*And what I definitely don't want to be seeing is something along the lines of  Naked and Afraid!

No offense, but I sure as hell don't like any kind of men's nudity nor any women's nudity where she is flabby, saggy, or grossly unattractive! *


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can see both sides in this.. although I love some romantic porn... can feel a rush of excitement with some hot scenes on a screen...something within loves it ... though at the same time.. it's often an affair scene !! .. which is awful, it's glamorizing cheating ...it's everywhere!! and this is soooo wrong... so I can easily see where others are coming from too !!


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

marlinedeba said:


> What are your thoughts about female nudity in movies? I always hear how, in the name of art, there is a place in movies for nudity. It seems that, al least from what I have seen, there have been minimal if any artistic value. Rather, it is trashy.


Depends on what the nudity is? For sex scenes..why not, unless in real life suddenly people don't get naked why shouldn't they in film?

This post is rather vague, what movies have you seen?

If nudity had a place in art in classic times for paintings and statues, then why not movies?


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Personal said:


> Yep, inclusive with male nudity as well, in some movies it works well and fits the story. In others it doesn't work well or fit the story. Sometimes less is more sometimes more is just right.


I would have been just fine with a swimming pool scene rather than a bath house scene in Eastern Promises. 🙈


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I like average looking with plesent dispositions.

Not many of them in the movies!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

On a personal note....

I don’t like watching movies alone
My favorite movie partner is my wife
She is quite turned off by gratuitous nudity 

So while I like a bare breast as much as the next guy, I’d rather Hollywood keep its clothes on.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Often times I think nudity adds nothing, and I particularly dislike the double standard where male nudity is concerned.

But sometimes it has a place. My hb and I were big fans of the Starz series Spartacus. It had copious amounts of nudity, including lots of male nudity.

But it also had historical context..... it's set in ancient Rome and reflects how they lived, especially among the elites. And the dialogue was fantastic, as was the plot.

In the case of Spartacus the nudity added a lot, imo. But often in regular movies it's stupid and serves no purpose. Maybe it was exciting years ago when internet porn wasn't available.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *And what I definitely don't want to be seeing is something along the lines of  Naked and Afraid!
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but I sure as hell don't like any kind of men's nudity nor any women's nudity where she is flabby, saggy, or grossly unattractive! *




Lena Dunham? I really enjoyed the series but the nudity with Lena was WAY overboard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

If it brings context to the plot, like Schindler's list (death camp selection scenes) or The Hiding Place (delousing scene) I believe it can add to the movie. I haven't seen the modern Spartacus, but it sounds like the nude scenes there add to the context/historical content.

In a movie placed in today's time, watching a person shower or go to the bathroom does not add to a plot, IMO, since everyone knows people do those things, which are normally done in private in real life anyway.

I prefer to not be a voyeur and watch people make love on a screen. To me that is private, and I don't need to want to watch it. 

Most of the "sexy" nude scenes in movies are unnecessary, and sexist. Many times, otherwise good movies are ruined by the sex scenes that are added to appeal to a certain audience and add edginess. I would prefer a kiss, and then for the camera to pan away with the next scene being after they are dressed again.

In addition, the makers of movies are hypocrites, because if they weren't they would give equal time to male and female body parts, and I'd prefer to not see either...except my husband's and my own.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

For some series like The Sopranos or SOA female nudity and sex scenes are necessary to illustrate how women are exploited and used as property. The scenes aren’t sexy, they are sad and degrading. And that is what you are supposed to get from them. A scene with a naked woman riding Tony when other guys come in and he tells her to get the **** out is a lot more powerful than if they alluded to the act and just showed the girl adjusting her skirt on the way out. 

Conversely, I hate it when they allude to the fact that sex occurred by showing a couple in bed after and the woman is wearing a bra. What? On what planet does this happen?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Bluesclues said:


> For some series like The Sopranos or SOA female nudity and sex scenes are necessary to illustrate how women are exploited and used as property. The scenes aren’t sexy, they are sad and degrading. And that is what you are supposed to get from them. A scene with a naked woman riding Tony when other guys come in and he tells her to get the **** out is a lot more powerful than if they alluded to the act and just showed the girl adjusting her skirt on the way out.
> 
> Conversely, I hate it when they allude to the fact that sex occurred by showing a couple in bed after and the woman is wearing a bra. What? On what planet does this happen?




Hahahaa! So true! I often wondered about that myself. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Haiku said:


> I would have been just fine with a swimming pool scene rather than a bath house scene in Eastern Promises. 🙈


I had never heard of that film, so I will add it to our list of movies to watch, despite the bath house.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

marlinedeba said:


> What are your thoughts about female nudity in movies? I always hear how, in the name of art, there is a place in movies for nudity. It seems that, al least from what I have seen, there have been minimal if any artistic value. Rather, it is trashy.


I agree with you, its trashy and unnecessary.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

To add further to my thoughts that nudity can be splendid in art as film.

I also enjoy some nude photography especially by the likes of Marat Safin, Alexander Bergström, Mark Berquist, Valeria Gianfalla, China Hamilton, Chas Ray Krider, April-Lea Hutchinson and Oognip.

Although for me nudity is an easy thing, since I sometimes paint pictures of women or men in the nude and on occasion have had some of that work fawned over in galleries.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I don’t watch a lot of movies, but I appreciate the human body. Definitely not a prude when it comes to nude scenes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

marlinedeba said:


> I always hear how, in the name of art, there is a place in movies for nudity.


That lines up with another load of horse sh**, "We like Playboy magazine for the stories and articles".


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Personal said:


> I had never heard of that film, so I will add it to our list of movies to watch, despite the bath house.


In that case A History of Violence is worth watching despite limited nudity...but it has a steamy stairway scene.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

@Haiku

I saw a History of Violence, which I thought was well done. For some reason though, living under my rock I had never heard of the other film.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> That lines up with another load of horse sh**, "We like Playboy magazine for the stories and articles".


Ha-ha. My husband pulled that line on me when we were first married. That subscription didn't last long. lol


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I am not bothered by nudity. I am bothered by gratuitous violence, horror, and associated effects. The human form is often beautiful. Human behavior and the commercialization/glorification of violence? Almost never.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> I am not bothered by nudity. I am bothered by gratuitous violence, horror, and associated effects. The human form is often beautiful. Human behavior and the commercialization/glorification of violence? Almost never.


I have found it curious that violence often gets a pg13 rating but a naked breast gets an R.

Quite consistent with the mentality of the US.

I'd much rather my teens see a naked body then huge amounts of violence. There's nothing wrong with the human body.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

lifeistooshort said:


> I have found it curious that violence often gets a pg13 rating but a naked breast gets an R.
> 
> Quote consistent with the mentality of the US.
> 
> I'd much rather my teens see a naked body then huge amounts of violence. There's nothing wrong with the human body.


Sex seems to be the only thing worse than violence to some Americans. It is in keeping with the actions of the god they worship so I guess it is to be expected. Our youth are starting to wake up to the fact that violence destroys a lot more than sex does. I am happy to see this change.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Personal said:


> To add further to my thoughts that nudity can be splendid in art as film.
> 
> I also enjoy some nude photography especially by the likes of Marat Safin, Alexander Bergström, Mark Berquist, Valeria Gianfalla, China Hamilton, Chas Ray Krider and April-Lea Hutchinson and Pingoo.
> 
> Although for me nudity is an easy thing, since I sometimes paint pictures of women or men in the nude and on occasion have had some of that work fawned over in galleries.


There you go Personal, tearing and ripping apart the fabric of society with your paintings of boobies and butts.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> There you go Personal, tearing and ripping apart the fabric of society with your paintings of boobies and butts.


Don't forget penises, I've painted some of those as well.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> I am not bothered by nudity. I am bothered by gratuitous violence, horror, and associated effects. The human form is often beautiful. Human behavior and the commercialization/glorification of violence? Almost never.




Exactly, I too prefer nudity over the violence portrayed in movies. The human body, no matter the person is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Personal said:


> Don't forget penises, I've painted some of those as well.




We love our penises here on TAM. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I don't have a problem with it. I agree that sometimes it is just completely gratuitous and adds nothing to the story. Sometimes it makes more sense when done to set the scene, bring the viewer into the story etc. The beauty about movies TV music and other art forms is if you don't want to see it or hear it you can see something else listen to something else and your good.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Personal said:


> Don't forget penises, I've painted some of those as well.


Bet you make them all huge engorged John Holmes members, dont you Personal?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Sunsmiles77 said:


> Not to go all feminist here, believe me I'm liberal but I'm a housewife and happy that I'm able to be one, but its the Harvey Weinsteins of the world that have been running Hollywood for decades now.
> 
> Nothing is changing until more women get power in Hollywood and the mentality changes. I mean there's always going to be dopey movies for teen boys and immature men, with lots of nudity, but when more women begin making movies I'd hope the product would change. My husband always said nudity on film is a copout for lack of character development and plots. Schindler's list had nude scenes and they were appropriate because they were used to portray how horrific, demeaning and dehumanizing the holocaust was. Your typical action movie has Megan Fox types bouncing their boobs and butts because producers and directors know guys want to see it.
> 
> ...




I do think that dangling penises should be shown as often and bouncing boobs. So, maybe there needs to be an equal opportunity among the sexes for nudity. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Bet you make them all huge engorged John Holmes members, dont you Personal?




Yea, I will admit I did “volunteer” for one of those art classes when I was in college. Not exactly volunteer, in that I did get a small compensation (no pun intended) for a big (again no pun intended) ask. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess Meryl Streep had non nudity clauses. There were a couple of films in which keeping her clothes on seemed unnnatural. Particularly, "Plenty" which I still liked.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Sunsmiles77 said:


> Not to go all feminist here, believe me I'm liberal but I'm a housewife and happy that I'm able to be one, but its the Harvey Weinsteins of the world that have been running Hollywood for decades now.
> Nothing is changing until more women get power in Hollywood and the mentality changes. I mean there's always going to be dopey movies for teen boys and immature men, with lots of nudity, but when more women begin making movies I'd hope the product would change. My husband always said nudity on film is a copout for lack of character development and plots. Schindler's list had nude scenes and they were appropriate because they were used to portray how horrific, demeaning and dehumanizing the holocaust was. Your typical action movie has Megan Fox types bouncing their boobs and butts because producers and directors know guys want to see it.
> I would've thought by now with all the crap guys can view on the web that nudity in movies would eventually just go away for the most part. If you really want to see nudity you can see it all day online for free instead of paying $12 for a few seconds of some desperate actresses boobs lol!
> I can think of very few movies where I'd even say that a nude scene was necessary at all.


You have somewhat of a point about nudity.

But to play the immature men card?

Why do Dwayne Johnson, Vin Diesel, Mark Wahlberg, Jason Statham, etc etc etc etc etc etc have careers? Because they show of their chests, arms, and abs. Their boob equivalents. 

Men and women are both sexual creatures and it titilates us both to see something "sexy" now and then.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> Yea, I will admit I did “volunteer” for one of those art classes when I was in college. Not exactly volunteer, in that I did get a small compensation (no pun intended) for a big (again no pun intended) ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


No live nudes in the one drawing class I took in college. Was kind of an art class for non art majors (architecture students mostly) so kind of understandable. 

Still kind of lame. I mean I was a 19 or 20 year old single guy. My luck it would have been a bunch of dudes to draw. With horse cocks to make me feel inadequate. :crying:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> You have somewhat of a point about nudity.
> 
> But to play the immature men card?
> 
> ...


Also, looks in general matter when it comes to Hollywood romance. I think Samuel L Jackson is an excellent actor but I have never seen him play the part of a romantic interest. Or could I be wrong?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> No live nudes in the one drawing class I took in college. Was kind of an art class for non art majors (architecture students mostly) so kind of understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> Still kind of lame. I mean I was a 19 or 20 year old single guy. My luck it would have been a bunch of dudes to draw. With horse cocks to make me feel inadequate. :crying:




I would have assumed architects were into phallic symbols, given some of the building we see. Yes, these were art students, pretty much an equal mix of male and female students. I never got to see any of these students final work of me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I would have assumed architects were into phallic symbols, given some of the building we see. Yes, these were art students, pretty much an equal mix of male and female students. I never got to see any of these students final work of me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You talking about my state's capitol building? 








Some have called it the penis of the plains. :grin2:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> You talking about my state's capitol building?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am a little confused, is that building circumcised?. I see a little glans peeking out, but common for an erect “building” even if the “skin” is intact. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

I think it's my all-time most favorite thing in movies. Second, is how funny they are. I love brilliant comedies, like Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Young Frankenstein, Love and Death, Life of Brian, etc. Still, female nudity in movies still rates higher with me. If you get good frontal nudity AND a movie is brilliantly funny then you've struck gold.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I am a little confused, is that building circumcised?. I see a little glans peeking out, but common for an erect “building” even if the “skin” is intact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not sure if its cut or not. All I know is its big. 400 ft. 

We like our phalic capitols big on the plains. :grin2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am concerned at the number of marriages that ended after the actor and actress who were acting sex scenes together ended up having an affair. I think especially of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie. Thats one of the dangers of having these sex scenes in films. 
We don't watch films with any sex scenes n them, nor gratuous violence.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> We don't watch films with any sex scenes n them, nor gratuous violence.



That leaves you with 10% of Hollywood movies. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ikaika said:


> That leaves you with 10% of Hollywood movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I would say less than that, more like 5%. We only watch good quality films, like the recent Churchill one.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm against gratuitous nudity in movies. You can tell a story without it. Must be weird for the actors. 

My husband and I were really into watching movies from the 40's and 50's for a while. A lot of noir films. Just about the best movies ever made. [Other than the great special effects movies that started in the 70's] .

And there was no nudity in those classic films. And their stories and acting performances are excellent.

I think 99% of nudity in movies is so that men get a chance to see a woman without her clothes on. A power play. I'm not interested in seeing male nudity in movies.

It was illuminating to me that even though my husband used to record clips of naked women on VHS and masturbate to them when I wasn't around; he was visibly disturbed and bothered in the few movies/shows where male nudity was shown. Or, if the guy in the movie was shown to be a great sex partner. He'd change channels, or if it was a tape/DVD he'd say "God, we don't need to see that".

He was threatened by it and didn't like me seeing it. I learned a lot from that.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's an interesting trivia tidbit I found accidentally while looking up a movie reference:

From the Wikipedia entry for the movie "Starhip Troopers":

"Two nude scenes were kept in the original version (the co-ed shower and a bedroom romp between Rico and Dizzy), although these were modified in the broadcast version. The cast agreed to do the co-ed shower scene only if Verhoeven agreed to direct the scene naked, which he did.[6]"


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> Bet you make them all huge engorged John Holmes members, dont you Personal?


I paint my subjects as they appear.

Exempting one Jamaican man (I think he was in his early 60s) who had a rather large penis, all others have appeared to be pretty average.

That said most of my subjects have been naked women, from 18 up into their late 60s. One of my favourites amongst those women, is shown naked and framed in our living room.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> No live nudes in the one drawing class I took in college. Was kind of an art class for non art majors (architecture students mostly) so kind of understandable.
> 
> Still kind of lame. I mean I was a 19 or 20 year old single guy. My luck it would have been a bunch of dudes to draw. With horse cocks to make me feel inadequate. :crying:


Most often I've paid my share in a group to help ameliorate the cost of hiring models (never done classes). Or paid for them myself, or had willing partners including my wife, or friends pose for me. I don't do this all the time though, despite my wife wanting me to paint more pictures of naked women and men, since I have other interests and work.

Towards the end of this year (with my wife's encouragement) I am also intending to undertake capturing a series of a nude photographs, featuring women and men seperately. Which I hope will be well received, in the contemporary art photography market. I am known for another genre of photography, yet I am more than that genre.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

notmyrealname4 said:


> I'm against gratuitous nudity in movies. You can tell a story without it. Must be weird for the actors.


I've been friends with or have been in the same social circles as a few male and female television, theatre, and mainstream movie stars who have acted while naked in films or on stage and I have seen some of them naked or topless in some social settings.

I'm sure some find such things out of the ordinary, yet others seem to be very comfortable with their nudity and the nudity of others.

I've also known a number of visual artists and their subjects, who also have no qualms about getting their clothes off, being nude and seeing nudity as a regular thing around other adults.



notmyrealname4 said:


> IMy husband and I were really into watching movies from the 40's and 50's for a while. A lot of noir films. Just about the best movies ever made. [Other than the great special effects movies that started in the 70's] .
> 
> And there was no nudity in those classic films. And their stories and acting performances are excellent.


Yet if you go further back into the 10s-20s and sometimes into the 30s you will find nudity in some classic films.

My wife and I also enjoy some of those films, and have seen some of them in old cinemas during film festivals and the like. For example we enjoyed The Big Sleep in a cinema, yet much of our enjoyment of it centred upon how titillating it was. Since even without nudity it was absolutely dripping with sexual innuendo.



notmyrealname4 said:


> I think 99% of nudity in movies is so that men get a chance to see a woman without her clothes on. A power play. I'm not interested in seeing male nudity in movies.


I think nudity in films is often present because it sells and is popular with women (like my wife and others) and men (like myself and others) who enjoy seeing nudity, erotica and like feeling the pleasure which that can bring. Although not all nudity is pleasurable in it's appearance or depiction, which can also see stark and confronting things that can be well placed and thought provoking as well.

My wife (as do I) enjoys seeing nudity whether it be men or women in films where she feels it suits the film.

Our second date which really was an extension into the evening of our first date earlier in the day at lunchtime, saw us watch the movie Trainspotting (1996). Which depicted casual sex and drug use amongst other things and had male and female nudity. Both my wife and I enjoyed that film, enjoyed it's sexy nudity, loved it's humour, loved it's edge and enjoyed its libertine feel. While today we still rate that film as one of our favourites, to the point that we have watched it together on several occasions.

T2 Trainspotting (2017) on the other hand which we couldn't wait to see, was mostly really boring, sucked as a movie and was as edgy as a limp noodle.



notmyrealname4 said:


> It was illuminating to me that even though my husband used to record clips of naked women on VHS and masturbate to them when I wasn't around; he was visibly disturbed and bothered in the few movies/shows where male nudity was shown. Or, if the guy in the movie was shown to be a great sex partner. He'd change channels, or if it was a tape/DVD he'd say "God, we don't need to see that".


I've never recorded clips from movies to masturbate to. I have also never been fussed by seeing other naked men in movies nor felt threatened by their apparent splendour, even when they appear to be great at sex.



notmyrealname4 said:


> He was threatened by it and didn't like me seeing it. I learned a lot from that.


It seems insecurity and hypocrisy are not uncommon traits.


----------



## Sixlet (Apr 26, 2016)

I think it's unnecessary. It doesn't bother me but I think if we're going to show women's bodies then men need to start stripping down more too. I don't like the double standard.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Sixlet said:


> I think it's unnecessary. It doesn't bother me but I think if we're going to show women's bodies then men need to start stripping down more too. I don't like the double standard.


Comparing like for like, I would dare say that there are far more gratuitous scenes with hot topless men than hot topless women in movies, and there are an awful lot of women who find hot topless men rather pleasant to ogle...


----------

